# 2gb Arbeitspeicher



## Fyn94 (8. Mai 2010)

hallo erstmal!
also ich habe zwi arbitspeicheer sticks.
alter:AENEON 1GB DDR2-800 CL5 PC2-6400U-555 AET760ud00-25D funktioniert einwandfrei

neuer: Hynix 2GB 2Rx8 PC2-6400U-666-12 HYMP125U64CP8-s6  AB-c

der neue funktioniert nicht mit dem alten und alleine  auch nicht.also alleine sstartet der pc nur kurz also der kühler ist nach nem piep nur an und sehr schnell.mit dem altem startet der pc und dann steht nur das motherboard bild dort aber sehr verschwommen und das wars.mus ich irgendwas im bios einstellen?hoffe auf schnelle hilf

MfG Fyn94


----------



## chmee (8. Mai 2010)

Es ist immer wichtig, im Handbuch nachzuschauen, ob bestimmte Bauarten funktionieren. zB kann es sein, dass Dein Mainboard mit zweiseitig bestückten 2GB-Rams nicht klarkommt. uU steht im Handbuch auch, dass nur max. 1GB pro Slot geht oder (so wie es bei mir ist), wenn 4 Slots belegt sind (bei Dir nicht so..), der FSB auf den Ramslots nur maximum 600MHz sein darf.

Vielleicht geht es einfach nicht. Wenn Du sagst, dass der neue alleine nicht funktionieren will, dann würd ich versuchen, den wieder abzustoßen bzw. beim Händler um einen Austausch zu bitten..

mfg chmee


----------



## Fyn94 (8. Mai 2010)

ich htte ihn für25 euro bi ebay ersteigert


----------

